# retuschieren



## giga-cooperation (10. März 2005)

Hi Tutorials-Community,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Wie kann man bei Photoshop so retuschieren damit im Logo (siehe Link), nur die Schrift (GIGA) und das G im Logo weg retuschiert wird. 
Link: http://static1.giga.de/grafik/navigation/logo-giga.gif

Das was im Hintergrund der Schrift und des G's ist, müsste wenn möglich nach dem Retuschieren noch zu sehen seien. 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Jotho (10. März 2005)

am besten geht das mit...

RADIERGUMMI

Daa, was hinter dem G, bzw. GIGA steht, ist nichtmehr da, das musst du wohl oder übel selbst nachzeichnen


----------



## DocHentai (10. März 2005)

Hallo, 

ich würde das so machen:

- mit dem zeichenstift einen pfad zeichnen, so das die stellen markiert werden können die weg müssen

dann mit dem stempelwerkzeug den grauen hintergrund drüberkopieren


----------



## blount (12. März 2005)

Ich würde dir raten einige Teile des Bildes,
die du gebrauchen kannst einfach zu kopieren
und an den richtigen Stellen anzuordnen.

Den Rest dann mit Transparenzen und
Stempel angleichen.


----------



## devilrga (12. März 2005)

Ich würde das einfach nochmal neu selber machen und das dann als Vorlage benutzen. So schwer ist das auch nicht.

mfg


----------



## devilrga (12. März 2005)

Ich habe das jetzt mal kurz nachgemacht (siehe Anhang). Das ist jetzt nicht perfekt, hab ich in 4 Min. gemacht .


MfG


----------



## blount (12. März 2005)

@ devilrga,

selbermachen ist eh immer besser als
bestehende Grafiken einfach für sich zu
kopieren (Urheberrecht!) ^^.

p.s. das Objekt hinter dem »G« ist eine
Kugel und kein Button.


----------



## devilrga (12. März 2005)

Hi,
Kugel-kannste haben.

Mfg


----------



## blount (12. März 2005)

Yep genauso habe ich mir das auch
vorgestellt :   --> 1000 Punkte für den
Kandidaten ^^.


----------



## giga-cooperation (12. März 2005)

Wie macht man die Sachen, um das G und die Kugel beim Logo von giga.de mit Photoshop?


----------



## Fiene (12. März 2005)

Hallo,
 die Ringe sind supereinfach zu machen. Einfach auf einer neuen Ebene eine Kreisauswahl erstellen, die Kontur füllen, skalieren und drehen, und anschließend  mit einer Ebenenmaske die Teile entfernen, die nicht sichtbar sind. Sollen die Ringe wie Saturnringe aussehen, dann ansteller der Kontur, einen Verlauf zur Transparenz in Kreisform verwenden.

 Fiene


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. März 2005)

Ich habe das Logo mal fix mit einem "O" zusammen gebaut. 
Diese Ringe kannst du auch recht einfach mit einem Pfad und den entsprechenden Werkzeugspitzeneinstellungen erstellen.
Etwas komplizierter wird es bei der Kugel, da es zwei Verläufe mit diesem Glanzeffekt oben links sind. Aber das kann man recht leicht brushen.

Wenn du noch fragen hast - immer her damit


----------

